# ما هى الماده التى تقوم بإعطاء مستحلب ناصع البياض مع الماء



## chemist.ahmedfathy (6 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
أريد مساعدتكم فى ارشادى الى الماده التى تعطى مستحلب ناصع البياض عند إندماجها بالماء على البارد مثل الماده الموجوده فى الديتول , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (7 يوليو 2014)

باشمهندس /احمد السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اعتقد ان الفينول مع الماء يمكن اعطاؤك النتيجه التي ترجوها عامة جرب
مع وافر تحياتي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 يوليو 2014)

توجد قاعدة يا باشمهندس اسمها phase role نحتكم اليها فى موضوع الاختلاط بالماء من عدمه بمعنى ممكن نجعل المذيب الذى لا يتجانس مع الماء يتجانس معها ويعطى محلول رائق باضافته مع مذيب اخر بنسب مظبوطة بحيث يعطى محلول شفاف وبمجرد زيادة الماء يعود مرة اخرى ليكون مستحلب لونه ابيض
وعلشان عارف انك مش بتحب الكلام الكتير نقول مثال مثلا البير كلور ايثيلين مع الماء يعمل مستحلب باضافة مادة مثل النونيل فينول ولكن باضافة ايزوبروبانول بنفس النسبة يعود المحلول شفاف وبمجرد اضافة هذا الخليط للماء يعود كمستحلب ابيض مرة اخرى 
لكن بالنسبة للمستحلب المستخدم فى الفنيك والديتول ده تصبين لزيوت نباتيه وممكن تجرب الطريقة المذكورة اعلاه ايضا 
وتحياتى لاستاذنا احمد عثمان وكل رمضان وانتم بخير


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (9 يوليو 2014)

افادك الله استاذنا الكريم/ عبد القادر و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و كل عام و انت بخير و سعاده


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يوليو 2014)

احمد باشا عثمان منور الدنيا كلها .دايما كلنا فى خير وسعاده طول ما البلد فيها ناس زيك.ربنا يبارك لك.وخليك فاكر لى عندك كوب شاى خايف عليك احسن يبقى فطار فى رمضان ههههههههه


----------

